# 'A Violin Once Owned by Goebbels Keeps Its Secrets'



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A tale of a violin, that could be 290 years old. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/23/arts/music/nejiko-suwa-and-joseph-goebbelss-gift.html?_r=0


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Alfred Rosenberg was head of the _Sonderstab Musik_ (mentioned in linked article), a special Nazi 'task force' for music that was responsible for plundering the musical treasures (musical manuscripts, books and instruments) of deported and murdered Jewish communities, as well as those of occupied lands. As commissioner for the Entire Intellectual and Ideological Training and Education of the Party, his organization actively encouraged the involvement of German musicologists in Nazi activities and the expansion of the Reich. His office was an important source of funding for musicological research on the subject of race. 
He was executed at Nurenburg.

Here's a related article with a happier and more conclusive ending: Germany returns music manuscripts seized from Arthur Rubenstein's Paris home to his family.
http://www.arthurrubinsteinmusiccollection.org/


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Happy endings are good. Here's another involving Polish Jew Elizabeth Wolak, and a grand piano that's 112 years old. If only it could talk.

http://tinyurl.com/8ghl4ob


----------



## phjunior (Feb 15, 2014)

The violin world is a strange world.......

http://www.spiegel.de/international...radivari-dealer-dietmar-machold-a-832274.html


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Article re buried violins. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...4d111c862d1_story.html?utm_term=.50eeff78e014


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

Reinhard Heydrich, head of the SD and one of the coldest psychopaths ever to walk the earth, was also a superb violinist. Even other Nazi officials who both hated and feared him admitted that his talents were unsurpassed. Then again, he was apparently being blackmailed over his Jewish roots. Whether he nabbed himself any of the pilfered violins of the Nazis, I do not know.


----------

